# Teen Nationals



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like a big show in Pittsburgh this year.

VIDEO: NICK MEDICI PREPS FOR '10 TEEN NATS - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2010)

YouTube - Cody lewis Bodybuilding Legs!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2010)

Larry Morrison Trains Back in Preparation for the 2010 NPC Teen Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2010)

YouTube - Chris Fine, Age 18: Road To Teen Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2010)

Cody Lewis Trains Delts in Preparation for the 2010 NPC Teen Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2010)

In the Trenches with the Dragon Slayer Rich Gaspari and New Gaspari Athlete Nick Medici: Part 1

In the Trenches with the Dragon Slayer Rich Gaspari and New Gaspari Athlete Nick Medici: Part 2

In the Trenches with the Dragon Slayer Rich Gaspari and New Gaspari Athlete Nick Medici: Part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2010)

Teen National Showdown- Cody Lewis, Nick Medici, and Larry Morrison!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/60829.html*chriskoz39*, it _is _nice, but _come tf on_, man! You can put a little more effort into hitting that 20 post minimum, can't you? You have posts that are simply "?"

I guess "nice" was at least four characters. A step up from "!"


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2010)

Jonathan Menocal at the Teen Nationals sfter Weigh-ins


----------



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 23, 2010)

im from pittsburgh maybe my friend wil go


----------



## brandonp005 (Jul 25, 2010)

Cody Lewis got the shaft this weekend.  Just shows you how much politics plays a factor in it!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2010)

brandonp005 said:


> Cody Lewis got the shaft this weekend.  Just shows you how much politics plays a factor in it!



Thank you, Gregzs, for posting all these links, man. 






YouTube Video











Read some posts elsewhere that Cody's family was on "Wife Swap"? Wouldn't be surprised that politics or some kind of animosity didn't play a part in the judging. 

I can't find any reference to bodybuilding in the episodes listed, though. Never watched the show.

"Wife Swap" episodes list: *Meet The Families*

Medici _has _a great shape and obviously the judges awarded him first for _some reason_. Clearly, however, the decision has not proven to be universally popular.


----------



## brandonp005 (Jul 30, 2010)

You can thank Gaspari for that one! haha Look at the comparisons in their backs! Medici didn't stand a chance if physique and presentation is what really mattered.


----------

